# ibew local 68 apprenticeship



## groberts80906 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi,
I am going to apply for an apprenticeship for the ibew local 68 chapter.
Anyone work for this local anytime in the past? I'm curious as to how to work is out here in colorado. Seems like in this economy some areas are bone dry of work and others are still floating along okay.

Also, if anyone has any tips on the whole process... Im totally green to the industry, trying to get into a profession at 19 seems kinda daunting. Doesn't seem like theres much work for people without any experience in electrical work out here except the union apprenticeship so wish me luck!


----------

